# اقتراح باغلاق المواضيع القديمه بقسم الترحيب



## besm alslib (22 فبراير 2010)

​
*
**في البدايه عذرا على تدخلي بس هي شغله لاحظتها وحبيت اعلق عليها*

*طبعا حملة القضاء على المواضيع المكرره اكتر من رائعه *

*بس لفت نظري حالا شي مهم وهو ان البعض عشان يعمل قدر كبير من المشاركات يدخل على الاهدائات*

*ويضيف رد في مواضيع قديمه جدا لها اكتر من سنتين *

*يعني قرات عن موضوع ترحيب بعضوه فدخلت ارحب وقبل ما اعمل الترحيب لاحظت ان التاريخ كان من سنة 2007 *

*والشخص اللي بيضيف المشاركه هو نفسو اللي اضاف مشاركات بمواضيع جدا قديمه بقسم الترحيب *

*فاتذكرت اني مره قرات في منتدى اوز للفوتوشوب انهم بيغلقو المواضيع القديمه لحتى لا تاثر سلبا على المواضيع الجديده*

*فيكون في مجال بالرد على المواضيع الجديده فحبيت اقترح ان عالاقل بقسم الترحيب يتم اغلاق المواضيع القديمه *

*لعدم الحاجه الها ولان مزعج ان تدخل ترحب بشخص لتكتشف انو اقدم منك بسنين بالمنتدى وان الموضوع قديم كتير*


*اتمنى اقتراحي ما يكون مزعج *


*سلام المسيح *

​


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2010)

*دة اسمه نظام ارشفه للمواضيع القديمه*
​


----------



## zama (26 فبراير 2010)

فكرة لذيذة أوووووووووووى ..

أنا أؤيدك فيها ..

شكراً ..


----------



## dodoz (26 فبراير 2010)

*فكرة حلوووة
ميرررسى لييكى يا قمررر
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (27 فبراير 2010)

فكرة جميلة ياريت تتنفذ فعلا


----------



## *koki* (27 فبراير 2010)

انا بردوا بقول كدة


----------

